# Reparacion de amplificador SAMSON



## El Shego (Jun 6, 2007)

Hola amigos necesito ayuda para encontrar un diagrama electrónico de un amplificador SAMSON Modelo SX3200 este amplificador sufrio un corto circuito en las salidas el problema es que llevan componentes SMD de los cuales uno esta quemado por tal razón necesito el esquema para poder repararlo. 
Gracias de antemano por toda la ayuda.


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 25, 2007)

hola  primero deves verificar e investigar que marca fabria a ese amplificador samson ya que por ejemplo los amplificador viejos como los audinac traian amplificador y eran fabricados por RCA  y hay muchos fabricados por rca asiq ue berifica eso y despuen consiguete un manual rca que salen todos los circuitos de los transistores saludos


----------



## Ivan Lopez (Ene 23, 2008)

Samson esa es la marca del amplificador, y es fabricado por samson, aqui hemos reparado varios de esos, de hecho si es el modelo que recuerdo ese smd, es un 4558


----------



## emilio199 (Abr 14, 2010)

hola yo tambien tengio un samson  por si alguien tiene el manual de servicio del samson s1500  agradeceria publicarlo...     solo encontre en la red el samson s1000 

gracias atte emilio


----------

